# stripping romex



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

cthermond said:


> What is the fastest way to strip romex in switch and receptacle boxes?


I switched back and forth between taking a razor knife (be careful about scoring too deep) and performing a quick diagonal score on each flat side as close to the back of the box as possible, then tug it to tear the remaining and slide it right off.

Similar with a pair of angled *****, squeeze them just enough to score the jacket, and tug and slide it off.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

cthermond said:


> What is the fastest way to strip romex in switch and receptacle boxes?


i stuff em in box pull a little back and use my romex strippers with sheath cutters built in, and pull it back into box pulling sheath off at same time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I rarely strip it IN the box... I strip it before I push it into the box. A quick score with a pair of strippers does the job. There are strippers designed to do this, but that's just one more tool to carry.

If I have to fish the NM into the box, I run a little extra, pull it out, strip it, then push it back until I'm close to the 1/4" sheath requirement.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

IMO Romex strippers BEFORE you stick it in the box then the last staple then pull the jacket off. makes a nice neat job witthout having to reach in the box.

But theres more then one way ...


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Strip then shove in box.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Strip then shove in box.


Instructions for what again?:thumbsup:


----------



## lovethetrade (Apr 12, 2011)

The new Romex jacket tears so easily because it's thinner. I take my linemans and give it a very light squeeze to nick the jacket and pull it right off before i put it in the box.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

gold said:


> Instructions for what again?:thumbsup:


I spit ginger ale on that one.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

dawgs said:


> Strip then shove in box.


That works for more than just romex :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I always slice it down the middle lengthwise over the ground wire then cut it off. I always use a razor knife.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> If I have to fish the NM into the box, I run a little extra, pull it out, strip it, then push it back until I'm close to the 1/4" sheath requirement.


quarter inch sheath requirement? You have a code reference for that?


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

steelersman said:


> quarter inch sheath requirement? You have a code reference for that?


314.17(b) & (c)


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I always slice it down the middle lengthwise over the ground wire then cut it off. I always use a razor knife.


I second that, least potential to knick a CCD of all the options. Fingers are another thing....


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

rexowner said:


> 314.17(b) & (c)



The quarter inch sheath requirement, requires that at least a quarter inch of sheath extends past the clamp or into the box. 480 made it sound like he pushes the wire back into the box (for wall fishes) to meet that requirement. Making it seem like he thinks that he cant have any more than a quarter inch coming into the box.


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

steelersman said:


> The quarter inch sheath requirement, requires that at least a quarter inch of sheath extends past the clamp or into the box. 480 made it sound like he pushes the wire back into the box (for wall fishes) to meet that requirement. Making it seem like he thinks that he cant have any more than a quarter inch coming into the box.


Not really. It his post he says he pushes it back until he is close to the 1/4" requirement, meaning he would have more than 1/4" at this point.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

HugoStiglitz said:


> Not really. It his post he says he pushes it back until he is close to the 1/4" requirement, meaning he would have more than 1/4" at this point.


Ahhhh I see that now.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

HugoStiglitz said:


> Not really. It his post he says he pushes it back until he is close to the 1/4" requirement, meaning he would have more than 1/4" at this point.


That's how I read it too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> The quarter inch sheath requirement, requires that at least a quarter inch of sheath extends past the clamp or into the box. 480 made it sound like he pushes the wire back into the box (for wall fishes) to meet that requirement. Making it seem like he thinks that he cant have any more than a quarter inch coming into the box.



No... you must have at least 1/4" of sheath in the box. I pull extra wire, strip it, then push it back until I'm close to that 1/4" minimum. It easier to do that than try to strip while it's way in the back of the box.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

(flat side) slice top,slice bottom, pull sheathing free.be careful not to slice ccd


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No... you must have at least 1/4" of sheath in the box.


That's what I said.




480sparky said:


> I pull extra wire, strip it, then push it back until I'm close to that 1/4" minimum. It easier to do that than try to strip while it's way in the back of the box.


I strip it after it's been pushed into the box and have more than a quarter inch of sheath showing. And it is acceptable.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

funny though.. the NEC doesnt adress this
1)run knife laterally and risk skinning wire lengthwise
2)strip flatside (bottom and top) and risk skinning hot/neutral 
3)crimp and risk degrading wire as it is now damaged


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

strip it and then put it in the box. Doing it the opposite way is like trying to have sex with your clothes on.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

crazyboy said:


> strip it and then put it in the box. Doing it the opposite way is like trying to have sex with your clothes on.


 like washing your feet with your socks on:thumbup:


----------



## The Green Hornet (Mar 31, 2011)

A good razor knife new blade very light touch only way togo. Get in that box like a surgen quick and precise. For 2 wire two light slices at top and bottom and pull. For 3 wire slice a little X at the top of the wire then a 3" straight slice from the end of your wire and pull upwards. Done. Land in box, staple and mark all wires first before striping and then sleeve wires with your marked romex if needed. Dike or knife cuts to the paper if it don't pull out with the strip.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

After reading these post I now see why we're so much faster than the average crew. Buy the right strippers for romex and strip before you put it in the box. Should literally only take a second. There are hundreds of strips to make in a house just 2 minutes extra on each strip adds up.

As for 480's comment on just one more tool to carry, it only takes strippers, hammer, and staple pouch to rough in...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Strip then shove in box.


That method works for romex too.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

rnr electric said:


> funny though.. the NEC doesnt adress this


Thats because the NEC is not an installation manual. It does say you should protect your wires and not damage them


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The Green Hornet said:


> A good razor knife new blade very light touch only way togo. Get in that box like a surgen quick and precise. For 2 wire two light slices at top and bottom and pull. For 3 wire slice a little X at the top of the wire then a 3" straight slice from the end of your wire and pull upwards. Done. Land in box, staple and mark all wires first before striping and then sleeve wires with your marked romex if needed. Dike or knife cuts to the paper if it don't pull out with the strip.


Marked romex in a switch box is a sure sign of amateurism


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Marked romex in a switch box is a sure sign of amateurism


Marked romex in a panel is the same.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Marked romex in a panel is the same.


I see you caught a new bass...


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> After reading these post I now see why we're so much faster than the average crew. Buy the right strippers for romex and strip before you put it in the box. Should literally only take a second. There are hundreds of strips to make in a house just 2 minutes extra on each strip adds up.
> 
> As for 480's comment on just one more tool to carry, it only takes strippers, hammer, and staple pouch to rough in...


\



Yep, use the right strippers for the job. Boom, Boom, done. Couple of seconds. Let's not make a tempest in a tea bag!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> After reading these post I now see why we're so much faster than the average crew. Buy the right strippers for romex and strip before you put it in the box. Should literally only take a second. There are hundreds of strips to make in a house just 2 minutes extra on each strip adds up.
> 
> As for 480's comment on just one more tool to carry, it only takes strippers, hammer, and staple pouch to rough in...


I would bet my entire bank account (not a whole lot) that I am faster doing it my way (stapling wires into box first, then going back and stripping with my utility knife) than you or any person working for you is doing it the way you describe.

bottom line is, to each his own. I learned it this way and that's the way I do it. Just like I use ***** to twist wires together instead of kleins (linemans) pliers and that's also much faster by the way.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I see you caught a new bass...


Not a new bass. Just a different pic from last summer. I haven't been fishing this year and might not get a chance to.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I would bet my entire bank account (not a whole lot) that I am faster doing it my way (stapling wires into box first, then going back and stripping with my utility knife) than you or any person working for you is doing it the way you describe.
> 
> bottom line is, to each his own. I learned it this way and that's the way I do it. Just like I use ***** to twist wires together instead of kleins (linemans) pliers and that's also much faster by the way.


I very seriously doubt. Picturing the two actions in my head, I would have my wire stripped about the time you make a second slice with you razor knife fumbling around inside the box


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I very seriously doubt. Picturing the two actions in my head, I would have my wire stripped about the time you make a second slice with you razor knife fumbling around inside the box


Lol ok man you are entitled to keep imagining whatever you wish....


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Gotta move ! Bada boom bada bing! The early worm gets the bird!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Lol ok man you are entitled to keep imagining whatever you wish....


Seriously, how can your 2 or 3 moves of the hand be quicker than one single move? Is seems impossible. One move....put strippers on cable, its hard to beat that with several moves of the hand...


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Gotta move ! Bada boom bada bing! The early worm gets the bird!


I don't need those to move, believe that.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Seriously, how can your 2 or 3 moves of the hand be quicker than one single move? Is seems impossible. One move....put strippers on cable, its hard to beat that with several moves of the hand...


 
I mark where I need to strip, strip the sheath, jam it in the box, then drive a staple. Move on to the next. Gotta move on new construction.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I mark where I need to strip, strip the sheath, jam it in the box, then drive a staple. Move on to the next. Gotta move on new construction.


Wow I know I would be done before you then. That sounds slow.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

On new construction I always enter the wire into the box unstripped. I like to get all my stapling done before I have to strip everything.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Wow I know I would be done before you then. That sounds slow.



Answer me this, then: How long does it take you to do the following:

(The box is already installed, and the holes are drilled.)

You have the end of the NM in hand, and you're at the box. You need to strip it and stuff it into the box, as well as staple it to the stud.

How many seconds will that take?

I'm serious. I want a number from you.


----------



## The Green Hornet (Mar 31, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Marked romex in a switch box is a sure sign of amateurism


I did it that way as a green horn and still do it now if I'm messing with a house. Especially if you have multiple 4 gangs with 3 ways, 4 ways, hr transfers, 1/2 hots, ceiling fans ect... Custom homes with large crews you may not be the one to make up the box after wiring is complete. But yes of course remove your tag when switches are installed.


----------



## The Green Hornet (Mar 31, 2011)

steelersman said:


> Marked romex in a panel is the same.


Nothing wrong with marking your circuits as you land all wires in the panel. When its time to test the house and label the panel and circuit card its very helpful. If you want to even go with the label gun those little numbered tags don't look bad in a nice clean panel made up.


----------



## Johncin (May 5, 2011)

dawgs said:


> Strip then shove in box.


Yup... I strip first then put in box


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

In the olden days we'd strip it *outside the box* with a knife (cut perpendicular on both sides and yank the sheath off).


Over the past couple decades, it has become standard to strip *it in the box* with a *razor *knife*. *The cuts are angled a bit and you can't really see what you are doing, but it is faster because you don't have to fight the individual wires thru the box openings.

I never liked ringing 3 wire so I do a short cut lengthwise to get a hold of the sheath, then ring it. That's tough to do in the box.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

220/221 said:


> In the olden days we'd strip it *outside the box* with a knife (cut perpendicular on both sides and yank the sheath off).
> 
> 
> Over the past couple decades, it has become standard to strip *it in the box* with a *razor *knife*. *The cuts are angled a bit and you can't really see what you are doing, *but it is faster because you don't have to fight the individual wires thru the box openings.*
> ...


I use my Klein romex stripper to cut the sheath outside of the box, but I leave the sheath on. I shove it into the box and pull from the inside until the cut gets to the inside of the box. As soon as the cut is thru I pull off the sheath and move on.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I use my Klein romex stripper to cut the sheath outside of the box, but I leave the sheath on. I shove it into the box and pull from the inside until the cut gets to the inside of the box. As soon as the cut is thru I pull off the sheath and move on.



Klein makes nice 90 degree angled stripper so you don't have to do that anymore. It's pretty slick. Though, some would make the argument it's another tool to carry around, which is true.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Klein makes nice 90 degree angled stripper so you don't have to do that anymore. It's pretty slick. Though, some would make the argument it's another tool to carry around, which is true.


It's actually 2 more tools that you would have to carry around since you would need 1 for #14 and 1 for #12. 

I don't know why someone would want to strip the wire after it's in the box, seems like a lot of bending over to see into the box and position the tool in the correct spot, a bit of finagling as well to get the tool all the way back near the clamp or opening. IMO it's faster and easier to make the cut outside the box, then slide it in with the sheath on, then give the sheath a tug and be done with it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HackWork said:


> It's actually 2 more tools that you would have to carry around since you would need 1 for #14 and 1 for #12.
> 
> I don't know why someone would want to strip the wire after it's in the box, seems like a lot of bending over to see into the box and position the tool in the correct spot, a bit of finagling as well to get the tool all the way back near the clamp or opening. IMO it's faster and easier to make the cut outside the box, then slide it in with the sheath on, then give the sheath a tug and be done with it.


True, it's two more but when I'm roughing in I carry the bare minimum, so it's no big deal to have a few speciality strippers. Just like carrying two channelocks when running EMT and strut. 

As for stripping in or out of the box, it really boils down to personal preference. I like to have everything run, put in the boxes, and stapled in place before I start stripping. I just work a lot faster that way too. Your mileage may vary of course.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I don't know why someone would want to strip the wire after it's in the box, seems like a lot of bending over to see into the box and position the tool in the correct spot, a bit of finagling as well to get the tool all the way back near the clamp or opening. IMO it's faster and easier to make the cut outside the box, then slide it in with the sheath on, then give the sheath a tug and be done with it.



Since I've been doing it inside the box for 16 years now, I don't have to look inside the box. I just stick my knife in there and do a couple of quick slashes and yank and off comes the sheath. I know for a fact that I'm faster doing it this way than anyone is doing it outside the box.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Since I've been doing it inside the box for 16 years now, I don't have to look inside the box. I just stick my knife in there and do a couple of quick slashes and yank and off comes the sheath. I know for a fact that I'm faster doing it this way than anyone is doing it outside the box.


I used to do it that way, especially when I worked for a new house EC and speed was all that mattered. But you can and do cut into the inner conductors with that method.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Since I've been doing it inside the box for 16 years now, I don't have to look inside the box. I just stick my knife in there and do a couple of quick slashes and yank and off comes the sheath. I know for a fact that I'm faster doing it this way than anyone is doing it outside the box.


How is it any faster to strip inside the box than outside? :confused1:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

HackWork said:


> How is it any faster to strip inside the box than outside? :confused1:


I don't know how to explain it. I wish I could show you.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I don't know how to explain it. I wish I could show you.


I cut the wire with my strippers and then push it into the box, the sheath slides off as soon as the cut is thru the clamp or opening, done.

You push it into the box and then slash it with your knife.

I can't see how your way would yield any faster results.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

steelersman said:


> I don't know how to explain it. I wish I could show you.


:jester: This thread is useless without videos.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Razor knife, right down the middle, cut off with dikes, every time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Razor knife, right down the middle, cut off with dikes, every time.


Now THAT is slow. Two tools, three actions.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Now THAT is slow. Two tools, three actions.


Oh bs. It's hella fast. Plus it's way faster to push the nm into the box un-sheathed.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Razor knife, right down the middle, cut off with dikes, every time.


I use that method sometimes but no dikes. Why not just cut the sheath off with your knife?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Oh bs. It's hella fast.


You're a tool whore, you must have tried the Klein romex strippers, no?

One squeeze around the sheath and it makes the perfect cut, then pull the sheath right off. It's much faster than using two tools and bending the sheath down to trim.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't believe we're actually debating this. :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I use that method sometimes but no dikes. Why not just cut the sheath off with your knife?


I think it works better using dikes, better cut, less chance of nicking a wire. I dunno, it's just how I do it.

Honestly, I could care less how anybody strips the sheath off their romex.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I can't believe we're actually debating this. :laughing:


You've debated box colors and position in the dirt hundreds of times.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You're a tool whore, you must have tried the Klein romex strippers, no?
> 
> One squeeze around the sheath and it makes the perfect cut, then pull the sheath right off. It's much faster than using two tools and bending the sheath down to trim.


I had a pair a couple years ago but I didn't really ever get used to using them since I always land the romex in a box first, then strip the sheath. 

I guess oddly, when wiring cans I strip the sheath off first the land them. Still use the razor knife for that though.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You've debated box colors and position in the dirt hundreds of times.


Excellent point. :laughing:

I'm sure those topics will come up again, inevitably. :jester:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HackWork said:


> You've debated box colors and position in the dirt hundreds of times.


One of my favorite photos is one of Peter walking out of a garage with a right angle in tow.

I feel his pain.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> One of my favorite photos is one of Peter walking out of a garage with a right angle in tow.
> 
> I feel his pain.


Ahh yes, that was a picture that Bob/BBQ took. The good ole days. Have you seen the other one he took of me eating with my mouth half open?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Ahh yes, that was a picture that Bob/BBQ took. The good ole days. Have you seen the other one he took of me eating with my mouth half open?


I never saw any of these pictures, post them.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I never saw any of these pictures, post them.


I don't have them. Bob does, and so does Marc, I think.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Ahh yes, that was a picture that Bob/BBQ took. The good ole days. Have you seen the other one he took of me eating with my mouth half open?


Yes, I do now!
:laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Razor knife, right down the middle, cut off with dikes, every time.


 
I only use that method with hot cables. Way too slow, like the old, old school rippers.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I only use that method with hot cables. Way too slow, like the old, old school rippers.


Yeah, it's a great method for hot cable. I really don't see how it's slower.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Yeah, it's a great method for hot cable. I really don't see how it's slower.


It's not slower. It's like anything - once you're skilled at it, it takes no time at all. In my case, I've been doing it that way since the very beginning of my hackery, so it's second nature.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It's not slower. It's like anything - once you're skilled at it, it takes no time at all. In my case, I've been doing it that way since the very beginning of my hackery, so it's second nature.


Steelersman's method vs. my method vs. your method are all like that, someone who has done it enough can do it fast. But Rudeboy's method is always going to be slower than ours since it is more actions and more tools necessary.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It's not slower. It's like anything - once you're skilled at it, it takes no time at all. In my case, I've been doing it that way since the very beginning of my hackery, so it's second nature.


I was thinking HW pulled this one off but now I'm thinking you.
:thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I told you, I would have never used the connectors on the side of the box, just break it open and let the wires come in as they lay.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Steelersman's method vs. my method vs. your method are all like that, someone who has done it enough can do it fast. But Rudeboy's method is always going to be slower than ours since it is more actions and more tools necessary.


I agree. :wacko:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I was thinking HW pulled this one off but now I'm thinking you.
> :thumbsup:


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Steelersman's method vs. my method vs. your method are all like that, someone who has done it enough can do it fast. But Rudeboy's method is always going to be slower than ours since it is more actions and more tools necessary.


Keep thinking that. 

You're better off doing it the right way first, then having to d!ck around after hacking something in.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I told you, I would have never used the connectors on the side of the box, just break it open and let the wires come in as they lay.


I do like the choice of screws for punching the side of the box though. You don't see that everyday.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I've had enough debating for one day. :yawn:

Time for bed. :sleep1:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> :whistling2::whistling2:


Did you think better while drilling the hole in the back of the box?

"Nah, I'll just enter the old and the new in the side, while entering the _really_ old in the back."


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Well I've had enough debating for one day. :yawn:
> 
> Time for bed. :sleep1:


Have you been back long enough for me to call you a *****?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Keep thinking that.


 But it's true. I don't know how you can argue that using two tools to do one task is faster than only using one. You'd just be grabbing your ***** when myself, Peter, and Steelerman were finished.


> You're better off doing it the right way first, then having to d!ck around after hacking something in.


I do it the right way first, the Klein romex strippers make a perfectly square and straight cut around the sheath. There is no ****ing around or hacking in.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use any pair of pliers with a cutting area. If I have to strip inside a box I use my angled *****.

Sometimes a linemans knife or a utility knife on round cables, and tough old cable.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HackWork said:


> But it's true. I don't know how you can argue that using two tools to do one task is faster than only using one. You'd just be grabbing your ***** when myself, Peter, and Steelerman were finished.


I used to do it the way that steelersman does it but I noticed i was cutting into the conductors' insulation.

And, I hope I never do anything the way that you or Peter do.

That's my argument. I'm just simply faster and better than both of you. 

That's the fact, jack.

:whistling2:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I always use a razor knife to strip outside the box and stuff it in. It gives the cleanest cut. I used to own a pair of Romex strippers but they often nicked the insulation. Cutting off the damaged wire and trying again wasted more time than just knifing it. On 3-wire cable I ring it lightly with my Knipex linemans(couldn't do it with Ideal or Channellock) and bend it around a bit till it breaks free. Always a perfectly straight cut.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I was thinking HW pulled this one off but now I'm thinking you.
> :thumbsup:



I'm trying to figure out why someone would waste time and energy drilling 3/8" holes for romex connectors when they could just use the breakaway tabs?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I use a DULL razor knife and then sharpen the blade on a file to give it a rougher cutting edge..

On 14/2 and 12/2.. I make a light circle around the cable where I want the right amount of sheath to enter the box.. 

Bend the wire and pull off the sheath.. and I don't cut into the conductors..

On 3 - wire cables.. I make a light circle for the length and run the knife down the cable to cut the sheath.. peal it off

The most important thing is make sure you dull a new blade and then sharpen it with a file so it cuts.. but not that good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I use a DULL razor knife and then sharpen the blade on a file to give it a rougher cutting edge..
> 
> On 14/2 and 12/2.. I make a light circle around the cable where I want the right amount of sheath to enter the box..
> 
> ...


thanks for that valuable info mr. electrical wizard.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I strip the romex first with this "S" stripper then put it in the box.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

steelersman said:


> thanks for that valuable info mr. electrical wizard.


You're welcome.. Mr.big mouth

Steeler.. too bad you turned into an asshole when you also started working out of your trunk on the weekends..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> You're welcome.. Mr.big mouth
> 
> Steeler.. too bad you turned into an asshole when you also started working out of your trunk on the weekends..


All that bs to avoid using the right tool, what a fruitcake


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

steelersman said:


> I'm trying to figure out why someone would waste time and energy drilling 3/8" holes for romex connectors when they could just use the breakaway tabs?


Those are 7/8" holes..:laughing:


Maybe there was no other way .

There is a reason for everything..:thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> All that bs to avoid using the right tool, what a fruitcake


I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice it. It's funny how messed up B4T's way of thinking is. Feeding thru a GFCI is hack work but spending time sharpening old blades to strip romex is the professional way to do it...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Those are 7/8" holes..:laughing:
> 
> 
> Maybe there was no other way .
> ...


Well no, that's the point, many times there is no reason why someone hacked something. I once found a buried 3-gang box in a kitchen, we opened up the entire wall anyway since the plaster was falling apart. That box had multiple BX cables coming in and out, but it also had a cable coming out the bottom right hand corner and coming back in the top left hand corner... WHY? What reason did they do that for?!?!?!?!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> All that bs to avoid using the right tool, what a fruitcake


I am using the right tool.. I thought you were still busy using that palm nailer to install plastic boxes.. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one to notice it. It's funny how messed up B4T's way of thinking is. Feeding thru a GFCI is hack work but spending time sharpening old blades to strip romex is the professional way to do it...


Hack.. it would be better if you knew WTF you were talking about because you still have no clue.. :no:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B4T said:


> I am using the right tool.. I thought you were still busy using that palm nailer to install plastic boxes.. :laughing:


I find this amusing. I think just about EVERYONE here would agree that Jerry is a better electrical contractor than you. So if he says that the palm nailer is faster than a hammer, most people would take his word for it. You have been arguing with him about it, but you never even used the palm nailer, that is the epitome of ignorance.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B4T said:


> Hack.. it would be better if you knew WTF you were talking about because you still have no clue.. :no:


What don't I have a clue about? That feeding thru GFCI's is hack work or that using old, dull blades to strip romex is what a pro should do?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I find this amusing. I think just about EVERYONE here would agree that Jerry is a better electrical contractor than you. So if he says that the palm nailer is faster than a hammer, most people would take his word for it. You have been arguing with him about it, but you never even used the palm nailer, that is the epitome of ignorance.


What ever..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HackWork said:


> What don't I have a clue about? That feeding thru GFCI's is hack work or that using old, dull blades to strip romex is what a pro should do?


What ever..


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B4T said:


> What ever..





B4T said:


> What ever..


I'm glad you resorted to answering like a 12 year old girl. It's not like you were getting anywhere with your normal responses.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I'm glad you resorted to answering like a 12 year old girl. It's not like you were getting anywhere with your normal responses.


I will go to the other place where I can express my thoughts to you without getting banned.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B4T said:


> I will go to the other place where I can express my thoughts to you without getting banned.. :thumbsup:


I'll ban you before you get there.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I'll ban you before you get there.


Too late.. and I could care less.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

B4T said:


> and I could care less.. :thumbsup:


Then why did you take the time to make the post?

Answer: because you are a troll.


----------

